# stupid workbench question--sawdust falling through the dog holes



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a sturdy, homemade SYP workbench. I have not taken time to put in drawers because I want to take time to make things I like. So, I have a simple shelf that works pretty well, except for one thing: sawdust, shavings, and chips go through the dog holes and get over everything on the shelf. With my improved dust collection, the only surface covered with sawdust, etc. are the items on my shelf.

Absent building in drawers, anybody else had this problem and developed a solution?


----------



## mcg1990 (Nov 11, 2014)

Make some little blocks that'll slide in and sit flush with the table. When you need to remove them to use the doghole just drive a screw into it and lift it out holding the screw.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Add a sloped shelf a couple of inches below the bottom of the workbench top. Let the sawdust and shavings fall through to the sloped shelf and then vacuum them up.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Had same first thought as WoodNSawdust…


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I do have drawers, and have the same issue. Did not build in a "dust cover", and don't have room to add one. Thought about various solutions like those above but haven't came up with one I like - they all have drawbacks that are more trouble than the benefit provided, so I just keep cleaning out the chips. Good luck!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I have the same bench with the same problem, only I added 2 drawers under the bench. So thinking fast I put a strip of duck tape on the under side of the holes. No saw dust in the drawers…but the damned holes fill up. Sigh!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I suppose if one were building a bench, one could add 1-inch deep drawers just to catch the sawdust.

... or install pvc pipe with elbows going to a dust-collection port.

You've got me thinking. If I ever build a bench…

Actually, I have 2 cheap HF benches - and dust falls into the drawers all the time. I just live with it.

-Paul


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Charles, I'm finshing my bench and ran into the same problem. My plan was to do what WoodNSawdust said. A couple cleats screwed underneath, and then some 1/2" ply at an angle on them. That way, if I dropped anything through, I could retrieve it without losing it.

I'm anxious to see your bench. I've liked your other projects, so I'm assuming it'll be good.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

When I build my bench, I plan to add a cabinet underneath with about a 2 to 3 inch gap between the bottom of the top and the top of the cabinet. I hadn't thought of angling it, but it would collect the dust and shavings that I could easily vacuum out. I may also store some long clamps there, too.

Here is an idea of what I am talking about:


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I suppose if one were building a bench, one could add 1-inch deep drawers just to catch the sawdust.
> 
> ... or install pvc pipe with elbows going to a dust-collection port.
> 
> -Paul


Paul's got the idea. Except, a dedicated hose to each hole with a jumble of hoses and connections underneath. It could be featured by Veritas a year from today.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Put dogs in every hole. Otherwise of course, you could use drip irrigation hose and run little dust ports to each dog hole, but that would be a little April foolish.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

One end of my workbench i monuted a roll of paper, somewhat like the beds of a doctor's office.The roll is about $11 at Lowes and last a pretty long time, when it gets dirty I cut it and pull out some more.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the roll of paper idea.

Then you can make sketches on it etc.


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

The problem with having a shelf or drawers only an inch below the bench top is that it'll be a pain to reach under and pop up dogs if you want them. It also prevents you from using holdfasts.

It wouldn't be a problem you only use dogs with a large head that don't drop down under the bench surface and never intend to use holdfasts. In that case then don't worry about it. But I can't imagine not using holdfasts.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I made my bench from scratch, I don't have drawers, just a shelf and crap drops down all the time, not to mention getting blown from the side by the dehumidifier. I just use one of the old table cloths wifey tossed a couple yrs back.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I like the roll of paper idea.
> 
> Then you can make sketches on it etc.
> For sure I do it all the time, the roll is longer than my bench is wide so I cut on the miter and use the cut off from roll for glue ups to keep my clamps clean. Its brown paper and pretty thick too.
> ...


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Get a termite farm. Release an optimal number of termites every night to consume the saw dust. Then in the morning release an anteater. Lee Valley carries both.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Angling the shelf won't do any good unless the angle is steep, like around 45°.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have that happen, and have no solution. Seems to me all the possible solutions are worse than the problem, so I just keep cleaning.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the sliding tray idea best. Make it 3-4" below the underside of the top, and slide out to vacuum it up every once in a while.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> I like the sliding tray idea best. Make it 3-4" below the underside of the top, and slide out to vacuum it up every once in a while.
> 
> - jmartel


Sounds like the catch tray for bird cages…


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

What's so bad about covering the tools with a plastic table cloth? It keeps the tools clean and the plastic is slippery enough to allow for much of the dust and chips to slide off. It's cheap and I didn't have to construct anything. That's a win/win in any book.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas. I especially appreciate the reminder to remember holdfasts. I needed 2 1/2" clearance necessary for a holdfast all the way down (although wouldn't need quite that much).

Found a piece of 1/2" MDF almost exactly the right size. I needed to cut out a corner about 10×14 due to the fact that my front vise extends lower. I screwed in four long cleats to the table, and now I have a crumb catcher!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have any holdfasts. Is there any place to get (good) reasonably priced ones?

-Paul


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

When I buy more holdfasts, I'm getting these from Gramercy.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

What s so bad about covering the tools with a plastic table cloth? It keeps the tools clean and the plastic is slippery enough to allow for much of the dust and chips to slide off. It s cheap and I didn t have to construct anything. That s a win/win in any book.

I think thats a wonderful idea, except I heard that they have to "breathe" other wise it will promote rust on iron tools….anyone have any ideas?....I would love for the breathing thing to be wrong…..
Mike


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, CharleA,

That looks like the right thing. Pricier than the Rockler ones (which break), but those Gramercy ones should never break.

-Paul


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike, what you heard about the rust is true. A breathing fabric is what you would want.


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

I use the Gramercy holdfasts which I picked up from Lee Valley. They're very inexpensive for how incredible they are. I epoxyed some leather to the pads and they grip tight but are non marring.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

When it's time to clean the sawdust out of the drawers take the opportunity to clear out the junk you idly toss into the drawers…the old two birds thing


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

To avoid sucking parts, Bricofleur (another LJ) is puting a grating above his drawers before using the vacuum cleaner .
Visit his website, it is full of tricks.


----------

